# Finally got some wiring done!!



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm finally at the point where I can start wiring!!..My ceiling is still open, so luckily, I was able to run from receiver, into the wall and through the celing, and snaked the wires through the front wall


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I like that a member named "Horrorfan" has deep (blood?) red painted walls in the theatre.  

It's really nice to have clean wiring like that, and not have to run things under carpet, baseboards, etc. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks alot :bigsmile:
LOL, it started out as a horror themed mancave..


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That looks like regular speaker wire. Is that "in wall rated" wire? Got to be to meet code & be covered with your home owners insurance in case of fire/disaster.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I noticed the wire too. Not sure if it could possibly make a difference but better safer than sorry. For a few extra bucks you can cya with the wire


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

When I did my in wall wiring I was about 10ft short. Had to go buy a whole new roll, but it's better to do it right the first time.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks guys..Yeah, I skimped out on the in-wall wires...I might go ahead and redo it with the right ones, before I close the ceiling up 
This is a "Budget" build, so I have to keep things semi cheap, without the wifey going nuts on me!!


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

check out monoprice for in wall wire 
pretty cheap there and they ship fast 
look for 14gauge with the white outer shell 


if you want to use banana clips (yes they are so over priced) but i actually found home depot has them i think 10 pack for 20$


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Another suggestion since the walls are still open - consider running conduit to those locations so you can change wiring much easier once the walls are closed up. Conduit is actually really cheap and saves big expense later...


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> Another suggestion since the walls are still open - consider running conduit to those locations so you can change wiring much easier once the walls are closed up. Conduit is actually really cheap and saves big expense later...


Great idea, that's a BIG time saver!!..Thanks :T


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I would recommend you do more speaker wiring also....trust me as time passes you will want to upgrade and its easier to run the wires now with the ceiling open, a lot easier. I know because i am currently working on running cables in closed walls and its a nightmare...then agian your a horrorfan LoL! Thats a joke. 

I started with 7.1 before the walls were up. Added 4.3 after walls.

I would run wire for 11.2 to be safe. It appears you have 3.0 currently. So you would need to add sides x2, rear x2, front wides x2, front height x2, and at least 2 sub runs (2 to the front or 1 to front and 1 to back).
That way in the future if you decide to add more speakers just purchase and plug and play.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

phillihp23 said:


> I would recommend you do more speaker wiring also....trust me as time passes you will want to upgrade and its easier to run the wires now with the ceiling open, a lot easier. I know because i am currently working on running cables in closed walls and its a nightmare...then agian your a horrorfan LoL! Thats a joke.
> 
> I started with 7.1 before the walls were up. Added 4.3 after walls.
> 
> ...


I'm currently running 5.1, I just didn't post any pics of the back of the room yet..I will now run enough for 7.2 for sure!!..Thanks for the suggestion!!.. I'm already on the hunt for some side speakers, might do the in wall speakers for the sides..I have floor standing for the fronts and rears..I can see this being a never ending project, but I love it!! :bigsmile:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I ran 16-4 in wall wire. I called an installer in the phone book & he came by for no charge & gave me a box of the wire (1000 ft) & charged me 10 cents a foot for all I used. It was labeled every foot so we knew exactlly how much I used. Point being, you can get this wire for $.26/ft in bulk (cheap as I can find today) & have plenty to wire as much as you want.

http://www.blackbox.com/Store/Detail.aspx/Residential-Grade-Bulk-In-Wall-Speaker-Cable-1000-ft-304-8-m/EJ600A%c4%821000

Here's one for $.22/foot

http://www.infinitecables.com/pop/bk_spw2c14-500.htm


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Tonto said:


> I ran 16-4 in wall wire. I called an installer in the phone book & he came by for no charge & gave me a box of the wire (1000 ft) & charged me 10 cents a foot for all I used. It was labeled every foot so we knew exactlly how much I used. Point being, you can get this wire for $.26/ft in bulk (cheap as I can find today) & have plenty to wire as much as you want.
> 
> http://www.blackbox.com/Store/Detail.aspx/Residential-Grade-Bulk-In-Wall-Speaker-Cable-1000-ft-304-8-m/EJ600A%c4%821000
> 
> ...


That's a sweet deal delivered with no pickup or delivery charges. Not sure how he stays in business but good for you. I have at least 50 ft left over and two trips to HD.


----------

